# Is it common to "shift" personality types?



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

mony said:


> Haha that's funny, I think I may be transitioning from an INFJ to an INTJ. I can't tell if it's me maturing as an INFJ or if I really am becoming an INTJ. The longer I stay in science, the more I see INTJ qualities arising in my personality.


That is quite a logical transition...


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

mony said:


> Yeah, I hear they especially like them in jars.


Oh no, my cat is in danger =[


----------



## stayinggold (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm facing the same problem, although I do think I'm still an INTP simply because of my personal relationships, or at times lack there of. I love talking and I love debating but at heart I still a recluse. However, I do think people can change, especially when transitioning into adulthood.

Never the less, in the end personality types do not define you, be what ever you want to be :happy:


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> Some NTs are saying that they start getting "feelings" later in life. That's the biggest pile of bullshit you'll ever hear on these forums. You don't just develop "feeling emotions" later in life. You are a human being, you've always had emotions unless you have developed a personality disorder, psychotic disorder or mood disorder.


It's not developing feels, so much as becoming more aware of one's feels, more able to articulate one's feels, and just in general more sophisticated with feels. For me, it has come with a greater propensity to draw a line in the sand as far as moral values are concerned, as well.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Theology said:


> It's probable that you are an entp. There is no changing your personality, only mistypes. ENTPs commonly Entp(kid)->intp(mistyped teen)->Entp adult
> 
> This has to do with how we develop, expect to have feelings next (weird, feelings..? Ikr).


That's probably right about the mistypes.

I was an ESTP for a while, but then I figured that I don't live in the moment much, and that I'm more 'innovative' than a lot of ESTPs. And that I'm more of an innovator than a doer. Once I got INTP, INFP and ENFP also. 

Now I agree that I fit the ENTP archetype the best, after much proof and multiple re-tests. And I'm happy enough with that. I mean, who doesn't like an ENTP once in a while?


----------

